# Bumblebee shrimp



## wm_crash (Feb 6, 2007)

Howdy,

I have three pregnant female bumblebee shrimp (among others). It's been about 3 weeks now and they are still carrying the eggs. When exactly are the shrimplets supposed to hatch and be their own shrimps? And once they do, how easy are they to spot?

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan
AKA #08840, SAA #162, SVAS #120, HOOLIGAN #1
Wilmington, DE


----------

